# ميه نااااااار !!!!!!!! لماذا ؟



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يناير 2010)

*فى كنيسة العدرا العصافرة من حوالى ساعة او اقل كمان   بنتين اترمى عليهم مية نار واخرى بشارع خليل حمادة بحى سيدى بشر بالاسكندرية *



وتم التحذير من داخل الكنيسة نفسها واسفة انى حطيت الموضوع من غير مصدر 
بس الخبر ده اكييييييييييد 
رجاء محبة كل بنت تاخد بالها من نفسها كويس وربنا يحمينا
اساليب ارهابية مقرفة وتفكير متخلف 
ذنبهم ايه بنات ماشية فى حالها يعنى 
اتصرف يااااااارب​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يناير 2010)

*ربنا يرحمنا بجد

وياريت الناس كلها تخلى بالها الجو متاخر مفيش اى داعى اننا نزل فى وقت زى دا يجماعه

ربنا يحافظ على الكل

ميرسى يا بنت العدرا
*​


----------



## سلفانا الصغيره (11 يناير 2010)

*يارب ارحمنا هى قتل ومياة نار كمان اية الى بيحصل دة احنا  بيقنا فين عيشين وسط ارهاااااااااااااااااااااب بجد *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يناير 2010)

يارب اتصرف بسرعة
ولادك متحاجين ليك قوى
ميرسى ليكى على الخبر​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (11 يناير 2010)

وكمان كفر الدوار انا لسه سامع دلوقتى حالا


----------



## طحبوش (11 يناير 2010)

لا حول الله هم دول مش بيشبعو ارهاب و تفاهة


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 يناير 2010)

*يارب ارحمنا تعبنا يارب وملناش غيرك​*


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (11 يناير 2010)

ويعلم ربنا انا ابونا قلى كده دلوقتى مفيش  اى حاجة خالص


----------



## Mary Gergees (11 يناير 2010)

*ياااااااااارب ارحمنااااااااااا
متحتاجينك اووووووووووى​*


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2010)

*ربنا يرحم 
شكلنا كده بقينا وسط خطه مرسومه
علشان يتخلصوا منا الفترة دى

ربنا يرحم
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يناير 2010)

تامر ابن البابا قال:


> ويعلم ربنا انا ابونا قلى كده دلوقتى مفيش  اى حاجة خالص


مفيش حاجة على ايه بالظبط
اكيد يعنى احنا مش ناقصين ولا فى وقت يسمح بإشاعات
ولو مكنش حد من عندى سمع الخبر انا مكنتش هنزله 
​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (11 يناير 2010)

اوكى ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## max mike (11 يناير 2010)

*الخبر اكيييييييد وملى الدنيا

هو ايه اللى بيحصل ليه بيعملوا فينا كده

ارحمنا يا الله​*


----------



## جيلان (12 يناير 2010)

تعالى اتصرف يا الهى


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (12 يناير 2010)

انا حاسه انى فى عصر دقلديانوس ولا السادات الملعون


----------



## alaakamel30 (12 يناير 2010)

قفوا واثبتوا وانظروا خلاص الرب​


----------



## mora22 (12 يناير 2010)

يا جماعه الغلط مش عليهم ده على محمد ولدين الاسلامى هو اللى علمهم كده كل اللى بيعملو الناس دى انهم بينفذور دينهم بدقه دين محمد دين الارهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## androw2000 (12 يناير 2010)

*يارب احنا مش عارفين نعمل حاجة وأنت قولت فى يوحنا (15 : 5) "بدونى لا تقدرون ان تعملوا شيئا " وأحنا أهو يارب بنادى عليك علشان من غيرك لا نستطيع ان نعمل شيئا بناااااااااااااادى يارب لا تتركنا أنت قولت أنت ها تبعتنا فى وسط ذئاب لكن لا تخافوا أنا ها اكون معكم لا تخافوا إلى دهر الدهور أمين وأحنا واثقين يارب إنك معانا وأنك ها تيجى سريعنا يارب ارحمنا*


----------



## BITAR (12 يناير 2010)

*عموما هذا الموضوع مكرر ويتم القبض على اشخاص لنفس السبب*
*القاء ماء نار على ملابسهن*
*رجاء الحذر*​


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (12 يناير 2010)

ربنا يرحمنا 
ربنا يرحمنا 
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## romyo (16 يناير 2010)

وطبعاً الفاعل مختل عقلياً
او البنت غلطانه لانها كانت ماشيه لوحدها بالنهار

عموماً واضح اننا دخلنا عصر الاستشهاد من جديد
وعلينا ان نستعد لذلك​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 يناير 2010)

لماذا ؟؟؟ 

الاجابة سهلة .. لانه لا يمكن ان يجتمع محبى الظلام مع محبى النور .. ( لان المسلمين عنيهم بتوجعهم من النور )


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 يناير 2010)

*يظهر فعلا عصر الاستشهاد رجع 
ربنا يمد ايدة لاولادة 

لي اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح ذلك افضل جدا ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يناير 2010)

بتقولولنا كل بنت تاخد بالها من نفسها كويس
إزاى
دى ماية نـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار


----------



## النهيسى (16 يناير 2010)

*شكرا للخبر والمجهود

ربنا يرحمنا


تحذير مهم

الرب يحافظ على اولاده​*


----------



## عمادفايز (16 يناير 2010)

*ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## christin (16 يناير 2010)

*يعني كان ذنبهم ايه اللي انضرب عليهم الرصاص 
ربنا يتصرف ويرحمنا من اساليبهم الهمجيه ​*


----------



## داود 2010 (18 يناير 2010)

بيغيروا من جمال النور الالهى


----------



## سيدى المسلم (19 يناير 2010)

غالبا بتحدث هذه الافعال بس لو ده حصل ايه الدافع


----------



## roanyashry (19 يناير 2010)

سيدى المسلم قال:


> غالبا بتحدث هذه الافعال بس لو ده حصل ايه الدافع



الدافع اهو

 {قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُّؤْمِنِينَ }التوبة14


----------



## سيدى المسلم (19 يناير 2010)

roanyashry قال:


> الدافع اهو
> 
> {قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُّؤْمِنِينَ }التوبة14


دول اللى يعتدون عليك فى البدايه 
مش من غير سبب
اقراء السوره كامله من اجل ان تعرف المقصود بها


----------



## roanyashry (19 يناير 2010)

سيدى المسلم قال:


> دول اللى يعتدون عليك فى البدايه
> مش من غير سبب
> اقراء السوره كامله من اجل ان تعرف المقصود بها



شوف فرق التعاليم

لانك كمسلم تعتدى وتزل وتشفى صدرك بتعذيب من ضرك

اما المسيحي فالمسيح وصاه بهذا الكلام أقرأ

 «سمعتم أنه قيل: تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك.
  وأما أنا فأقول لكم: أحبوا أعداءكم. باركوا لاعنيكم. أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم
لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السماوات فإنه يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين.
 لأنه إن أحببتم الذين يحبونكم فأي أجر لكم؟ أليس العشارون أيضا يفعلون ذلك؟
  وإن سلمتم على إخوتكم فقط فأي فضل تصنعون؟ أليس العشارون أيضا يفعلون هكذا؟
فكونوا أنتم كاملين كما أن أباكم الذي في السماوات هو كامل.

متى 43:5-47


----------



## سيدى المسلم (19 يناير 2010)

roanyashry قال:


> الدافع اهو
> 
> {قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُّؤْمِنِينَ }التوبة14


انت متشائم قوى
يعنى كده هنحتاج كام مليون جالون ميه نار
الله يهديك يا اخى لاتخرج الواحد عن شعوره


----------



## roanyashry (19 يناير 2010)

سيدى المسلم قال:


> انت متشائم قوى
> يعنى كده هنحتاج كام مليون جالون ميه نار
> الله يهديك يا اخى لاتخرج الواحد عن شعوره



شفت ما انا بقولك

انت جاى فى ثوب الحملان لتتصنع التقوى مع ان قرأنك ليس قرأن حملان بل قرأن ذئاب

يعنى اية مثل هذه

 {فَإِذَا انسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدتُّمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُواْ لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِن تَابُواْ وَأَقَامُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَآتَوُاْ الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّواْ سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ }التوبة5

بتقولك لما تنتهى الاشهر الحرم لابد ان تقتل المشركين اين وجدتهم وتحصرهم وتتربص بهم فى كل مكان بمية نار بسيوف باسلحة فتاكة (واعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ورباط الخيل ترهبون بها عدو الله وعدوكم)


----------



## سيدى المسلم (19 يناير 2010)

roanyashry قال:


> شفت ما انا بقولك
> 
> انت جاى فى ثوب الحملان لتتصنع التقوى مع ان قرأنك ليس قرأن حملان بل قرأن ذئاب
> 
> ...


يا حبيبى هذه الايات كانت للكفرة الذين يعبدون الاصنام وكانت فى وقت معين و لاحداث معينه ايام الهجرى
انتم بقى من عبدة الاصنام؟
اذا يبقى انت مالك بالموضوع ده
وبعدين انا مش جاى بثوب الحملان ولا حاجه
لو انت شايف كده بيقى هذا الانطباع اخذته من ردودى
واليك ان تعرف الانطباع الاخر من ردود بعض الاعضاء فماذا يقال عليه
وبعدين انا قولت لحضرتك قبل ذلك اللى انت شايفه صح اعمله


----------



## سيدى المسلم (19 يناير 2010)

وعلى فكره انا لم امس سيرة انجيلك بشئ لا ذئاب ولا ضباع
لان نحن تعلمنا وتربينا على الاحترام
وهذا هو الفارق 
ويكفى الرد على حضرتك الى هنا لانك تطرقت لسيرة الاديان


----------



## roanyashry (19 يناير 2010)

> حبيبى هذه الايات كانت للكفرة الذين يعبدون الاصنام وكانت فى وقت معين و لاحداث معينه ايام الهجرى
> انتم بقى من عبدة الاصنام؟
> اذا يبقى انت مالك بالموضوع ده


 
اتفضل اقرأ تفسير القرطبى للأية
فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ

عام في كل مشرك , لكن السنة خصت منه ما تقدم بيانه في سورة [ البقرة ] من امرأة وراهب وصبي وغيرهم . وقال الله تعالى في أهل الكتاب : " حتى يعطوا الجزية "

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=9&nAya=5



> وعلى فكره انا لم امس سيرة انجيلك بشئ لا ذئاب ولا ضباع
> لان نحن تعلمنا وتربينا على الاحترام
> وهذا هو الفارق
> ويكفى الرد على حضرتك الى هنا لانك تطرقت لسيرة الاديان


لانك جاى تمثل
وتقول احترام  وكتابك اصلا سبنا شتمنا ووصفنا بالكفرة
يعنى سبحان الله انت محترم والهك وصفنا بالكفرة !! - لقد كفر الذين قالوا ان الله هو المسيح بن مريم

مش فاهم مين مؤدب عن التانى فيكم؟


----------



## سيدى المسلم (19 يناير 2010)

roanyashry قال:


> اتفضل اقرأ تفسير القرطبى للأية
> فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ
> 
> عام في كل مشرك , لكن السنة خصت منه ما تقدم بيانه في سورة [ البقرة ] من امرأة وراهب وصبي وغيرهم . وقال الله تعالى في أهل الكتاب : " حتى يعطوا الجزية "
> ...


*لاتعليق*


----------



## طحبوش (19 يناير 2010)

سيدى المسلم قال:


> *لاتعليق*



نشكر ربنا


----------

